

Ask HN: How to report bug on Twitter? - haidrali

I just noticed that i can not change profile picture of my account. how can i approach twitter to report this ?
Thanks
======
sintheticlabs
Try here:
[https://support.twitter.com/forms/general](https://support.twitter.com/forms/general)

